# Jackson With My Violin! AAAW!



## RFG (Jul 25, 2013)

hello to everyone! With the electric violin are able to make a video hurt but comic, hope you like it! good vision


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

I see dead people. Not sure what I hear. Are you not entertained? 

Give us an update as to your progress - I'd love to hear Ripple by the Grateful Dead handled deftly on the electric fiddle!./Katie


----------

